# Where to find Epaulettes for a blue patrol tunic?



## LordOsborne (13 Nov 2006)

I did a search for "patrol tunic" and "patrol tunic epaulettes" with no luck, so I decided to try my luck. I've got an upcoming mess function which requires me to wear a blue patrol tunic (it's actually an old Royal Roads cadet uniform) and I need to acquire a set of blue epaulettes to go along with it. they're sort of bizarre because they attach to the tunic via a loop and a hole which is secured by a screw-on button attached on my shoulder. (Sorry if i've lost you already) 
I assume it's made that way so i can alternate between the simple blue ones with pips or the gold braided epaulette. 

My question is, where can I go to buy a new set of these epaulettes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2006)

Those are called 'Shoulder Boards'.  That may help you in your search.

Epaulettes are the cloth that is sewn to your tunic over which you would put your rank 'Slip ons' or attach metal rank and Regimental accoutraments.  

You may also have a tunic that is supposed to have chain mail instead of an epaulette or a Shoulder Board.


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, GW. Another search came up empty, unfortunately. I don't believe my tunic is made for chain mail (i've seen an example of one so I do know where you're going) since i've already been able to wear a borrowed pair of cloth shoulder boards last year. My QM is out of any wearable ones at the moment and won't get any new ones in time.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2006)

Other than going through a Regimental Kit Shop, the Base Tailor Shop, or perhaps a company/tailor who does Mess Kit, you may try some company that deals in Militaria.


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Nov 2006)

Makes sense. I'll keep looking around town in the meantime. 
Thanks for your help, GW


----------



## Trinity (13 Nov 2006)

I got my shoulder boards from Sgt. Bilko ...

which is now called Army Outfitters

he's here on the site or you can google him......



www.armyoutfitters.ca
(although his site needs work... he's too busy to fix it.. but his phone number/email contact info is good)


----------



## Bergeron 971 (17 Nov 2006)

Look it up on a search on google.
the following poeple/companies should be able to help you out.

Joe Drouin Enterprizes

William Scully

Pennies of the Bay, Penny Wright.

Those are the three suppiers I deal with in order in which i use most.

Cheers.


----------



## LordOsborne (17 Nov 2006)

Just an update - XMP has kindly informed me that he has a spare set and I'll get a pair from him. 

Thanks for your help, everyone


----------

